# Large increase in Empire Builder fares?



## Locobill (Sep 2, 2020)

Last year, we reserved a roomette on the Empire Builder for this past May, after a cruise, and it was around $750 for two. Well, both were cancelled due to the pandemic. We just signed up for the same cruise next summer and wanted to take the EB back to Chicago from Seattle. Now it is $1,300!! And a bedroom is over $2,000. It’s not the pandemic that are keeping people off of trains, it’s the ridiculous prices. By the way, our cruise is costing us the same price next August as it was in May. 
Bill


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## TinCan782 (Sep 2, 2020)

I've been looking at the EB from Seattle to Minneapolis for next summer ... nearly $2300 for a bedroom!!! More than $1,000 more than a similar ticket this past summer.


----------



## Larry H. (Sep 2, 2020)

Yes it seems that Amtrak is determined to do what almost no railroad has done, cover all its expenses though fares. I agree it is a situation that may lead to the end of train travel. The government willingly continues of repair federal highways at enormous cost yet they are basically free to use. So one form of transportation is given all the help it needs to be a easy way to get around, but rail is supposed to cover all its cost with huge prices.


----------



## caravanman (Sep 2, 2020)

I just had a little look at the EB fares, and noticed that on many dates, the family bedroom is even cheaper than a roomette, might be worth looking at to save a few $... ?


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Sep 2, 2020)

Hmmm... the fares are shooting upwards probably to cover the cost of the new and amazing bountiful extravagant flex cuisine! But that doesn't guarantee the cherry tomato will be included in your 3" salad cup!


----------



## Sidney (Sep 2, 2020)

I never pay more than low bucket. Never have never will.Can't believe some of the prices Amtrak is charging for sleepers. Then again if people are willing to pay....


----------



## Palmland (Sep 2, 2020)

I don't think we need to panic. If you are flexible on your travel dates there doesn't seem to be much change. Chicago-Seattle on the EB on 9/23 is $595 in a roomette and $895 in a bedroom. Fares are identical for a trip departing on January 21. What is a concern is the January date shows 0% full. A return of ridership is vital. Yes, I know 3 day a week trains make that harder, but considering the massive layoffs that the airlines are doing in October, you can't keep running trains or planes without more passengers. Maybe these layoffs will add more urgency to congress passing some legislation to soften the blow. 

However, if the Covid 19 inspired reduced ridership lasts beyond a reduction in the virus threat, we may be seeing some longer lasting fundamental changes in the need for people to travel. I think that will be the case for transit services, not sure about longer trips.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Sep 2, 2020)

Locobill said:


> It’s not the pandemic that are keeping people off of trains, it’s the ridiculous prices.


These can both be true. I'm in an higher-risk group so that puts me off. The places I would typically visit are likely to be at least partially closed (or under quarantine). The upcoming schedule is more limited with fewer options. The food looks worse than ever and the prices are the highest I've ever seen. The combination of paying more for worse service at a higher risk with additional delays to visit a place that's mostly closed is a big turn off.


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Sep 2, 2020)

Palmland said:


> I don't think we need to panic. If you are flexible on your travel dates there doesn't seem to be much change. Chicago-Seattle on the EB on 9/23 is $595 in a roomette and $895 in a bedroom. Fares are identical for a trip departing on January 21. What is a concern is the January date shows 0% full. A return of ridership is vital. Yes, I know 3 day a week trains make that harder, but considering the massive layoffs that the airlines are doing in October, you can't keep running trains or planes without more passengers. Maybe these layoffs will add more urgency to congress passing some legislation to soften the blow.
> 
> However, if the Covid 19 inspired reduced ridership lasts beyond a reduction in the virus threat, we may be seeing some longer lasting fundamental changes in the need for people to travel. I think that will be the case for transit services, not sure about longer trips.


But as many posts have discussed earlier, cutting back on service levels exponentially drives down demand because the convenience of coming and returning is decreased. Less leads exponentially to less ridership.


----------



## Shortline (Sep 2, 2020)

Yeah. Things do seem to be more expensive This year. I had been traveling for business still by rail, I think I’ve had 11 nights on board this year so far. But with the service cuts, no lounge use on eastern trains, and the miserable dinping situation, coupled with the higher fares, I’m flying exclusively now. Posting this from 39,000 feet actually on the way to Denver, having cancelled my train trip. Just not worth it to me right now.


----------



## Asher (Sep 2, 2020)

I don’t see how a person can enjoy a overnight trip on a train, I can’t even enjoy a walk around the block like I used to. Everyone sidestepping the other person, not much to see or do. Except for scenery.


----------



## me_little_me (Sep 2, 2020)

anumberone said:


> Except for scenery.


That's a lot of beauty on the western trains.


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Sep 2, 2020)

anumberone said:


> I don’t see how a person can enjoy a overnight trip on a train, I can’t even enjoy a walk around the block like I used to. Everyone sidestepping the other person, not much to see or do. Except for scenery.


I was becoming 'jaded' with the past 'normal' which had been declining over the years. Now, to pay more money, with no morning coffee at the stairwell, and those totally miserable monotonous fat and sodium and chemically induced food product meals... yes, there's the scenery... but a car trip would certainly offer more freedom, flexibility, and at this point... comfort! Awe, c'mon friends, I'm just getting sick of less and less!


----------



## niemi24s (Sep 2, 2020)

The only really meaningful way to compare sleeper ticket prices is to know the bucket structures for the two time periods. For two adults in a Roomette on the EB between SEA and CHI the fares were/are (low bucket to high bucket):

• Jan 2019: $632, 748, 867, 1011 and 1143
• Aug 2020: $772, 896, 1012, 1178 and 1319

The vast majority of this 15 to 22% increase (when comparing same buckets) was the switch from low bucket Coach to the next higher bucket as the rail fare portion of any sleeper fare in late 2019. The 73% increase reported by the OP is due mostly to an increase of three bucket levels (underlined, above). FWIW, the increase from low bucket in Jan 2019 to the present high bucket is 109%!


----------



## Asher (Sep 2, 2020)

20th Century Rider said:


> I was becoming 'jaded' with the past 'normal' which had been declining over the years. Now, to pay more money, with no morning coffee at the stairwell, and those totally miserable monotonous fat and sodium and chemically induced food product meals... yes, there's the scenery... but a car trip would certainly offer more freedom, flexibility, and at this point... comfort! Awe, c'mon friends, I'm just getting sick of less and less!


Im basically bumming about the situation we’re in because of the pandemic. Without the mask I’ll put up with most anything but a scowl.


----------



## boxcar479 (Sep 3, 2020)

20th Century Rider said:


> I was becoming 'jaded' with the past 'normal' which had been declining over the years. Now, to pay more money, with no morning coffee at the stairwell, and those totally miserable monotonous fat and sodium and chemically induced food product meals... yes, there's the scenery... but a car trip would certainly offer more freedom, flexibility, and at this point... comfort! Awe, c'mon friends, I'm just getting sick of less and less!


OMG! Say it ain't so.  they don't serve coffee in the sleepers any more?


----------



## Nick Farr (Sep 3, 2020)

boxcar479 said:


> OMG! Say it ain't so.  they don't serve coffee in the sleepers any more?



Your SCA should bring you fresher coffee from the dining car when you request. I've noticed that coffee is a bit more consistent.


----------



## Nick Farr (Sep 3, 2020)

niemi24s said:


> FWIW, the increase from low bucket in Jan 2019 to the present high bucket is 109%!



Is this why AmSnag is under construction?


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Sep 3, 2020)

Nick Farr said:


> Your SCA should bring you fresher coffee from the dining car when you request. I've noticed that coffee is a bit more consistent.


Last time I checked the "coffee" in the dining car was Douwe Egberts syrup like you'd find in a retirement home. Very consistent but nothing fresh about it. Has that changed?


----------



## Nick Farr (Sep 3, 2020)

Devil's Advocate said:


> Last time I checked the "coffee" in the dining car was Douwe Egberts syrup like you'd find in a retirement home. Very consistent but nothing fresh about it. Has that changed?



Notice I said "fresher" and that was a comparison to what was available in the percolator by the stairwell.


----------



## DaveW (Sep 3, 2020)

Are they really thinking of dropping Empire Maker to 3 days a week?


----------



## niemi24s (Sep 3, 2020)

It's supposed to happen on 19 Oct 2020 as reported in another thread.


----------



## tgstubbs1 (Sep 3, 2020)

DaveW said:


> Are they really thinking of dropping Empire Maker to 3 days a week?


All of the LD trains I believe.


----------



## Sauve850 (Sep 3, 2020)

Locobill said:


> Last year, we reserved a roomette on the Empire Builder for this past May, after a cruise, and it was around $750 for two. Well, both were cancelled due to the pandemic. We just signed up for the same cruise next summer and wanted to take the EB back to Chicago from Seattle. Now it is $1,300!! And a bedroom is over $2,000. It’s not the pandemic that are keeping people off of trains, it’s the ridiculous prices. By the way, our cruise is costing us the same price next August as it was in May.
> Bill


My experience over the years is prices stay high if you are wanting to book a long ways out. Give it a several months and keep checking.


----------



## SANSR (Sep 3, 2020)

My brother and sister-in-law just arrived back to their physical home on the east coast after a west coast job driven by need from a couple of years ago. They came back SEA to CHI and CHI to WAS, sleeper class both legs. While I will not inquire with him about cost, I can post that these were their observations on both legs: (1) Amtrak Employees were courteous and tried to make the experience memorable, (2) the food sucked (my brother's candid reply) and (3) SEA to CHI was practically devoid of Coach Class ridership, Sleepers, on the other hand were full. Not sure about CHI to WAS, but they were on-time at all points in the journey. They will reverse course in about 30 days, heading back to the west coast Reservations were already in place before the Draconian 3-Day LD plans. The train option was more favorable to them than flying at this particular time, even though neither of them had what one would say was 'extensive' train travel experience.


----------



## Rasputin (Sep 3, 2020)

Devil's Advocate said:


> Last time I checked the "coffee" in the dining car was Douwe Egberts syrup like you'd find in a retirement home. Very consistent but nothing fresh about it. Has that changed?


I recall that Amtrak served Douwe Egberts a few years ago but now I think they serve Folgers. On Acela, Amtrak serves Dunkin Donuts coffee. Corrections would be welcome.


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Sep 3, 2020)

Sauve850 said:


> My experience over the years is prices stay high if you are wanting to book a long ways out. Give it a several months and keep checking.


My thought is just wait... if prices go even higher then they are out of reach. If they don't go lower, they are still out of reach. When prices are out of reach... one should be mindful of financial responsibility. There are other places for that money! Also realize you are getting a much lowered level of quality of a product you are paying extravagantly much more for. Bottom line is this... how desperate are you and how better can you spend that money if you want to travel? Car trip has it's benefits and for much less than an overcharged rail fair in which the service may be poor, and in which you will be choking on the flex meals.

As I write this, I am mulling over cancelling my upcoming points trip which will yield a much lower standard of service than I've experience in the past. Guess I am just not that motivated!


----------



## niemi24s (Sep 3, 2020)

IMHO there's no reason the OP should NOT expect high bucket sleeper fares from Seattle and Vancouver BC this coming Summer. It's the height of the Alaskan cruise season. This is especially true for train arrivals or departures from those ports on or close to the weekends as that's when a lot of cruises start and end.
FWIW, during the month of June 2021, there are 108 cruises scheduled to leave those two ports for cruises to Alaska and 5 additional ones for other regions.
But the Alaskan cruise season is over by the middle of October with only 8 cruises from those two ports in the first part of that month.


----------



## Locobill (Sep 4, 2020)

I did some checking and it looks like Sleeper prices increase on April 1.

3/30/21. $723 roomette 
4/1/2012. $1270 roomette


----------



## Sidney (Sep 4, 2020)

No way in hell am I going to pay that kind of money for a two night ride. My love affair and riding for thirty years sadly will be coming to an end.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 4, 2020)

Locobill said:


> I did some checking and it looks like Sleeper prices increase on April 1.
> 
> 3/30/21. $723 roomette
> 4/1/2012. $1270 roomette


That is Outrageous!!!


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Sep 4, 2020)

Locobill said:


> I did some checking and it looks like Sleeper prices increase on April 1.
> 
> 3/30/21. $723 roomette
> 4/1/2012. $1270 roomette


Ridiculous pricing! And that with the downgraded flex flop food [LOL   ]

Nope! Not for me! $1270 will pay for one incredible 10 day scenic joyful car trip with top notch hotels and delicious food along the way!


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Sep 4, 2020)

Because of reduced service, demand is high... which drives up prices. And if requested train is full they will be happy to give you a creative and scenic route... all well and fine... when considering that money grows on trees!


----------



## plane2train (Sep 4, 2020)

My understanding is that Amtrak prices to demand. April 1 is the start of spring travel season, so it would make sense that the fares would go up. If you wait to book until 3-4 months out, you may get a lower fare, depending on demand. Meanwhile, we must remember that Amtrak wants to choke the LD routes. The dining changes are really bad, but the cut to 3x a week service is much worse. We can’t let them win. Please keep your sights on lower fares and ride the train as much as possible. We need to show there is demand for the LD trains or else they really will cut them.


----------



## me_little_me (Sep 4, 2020)

20th Century Rider said:


> Because of reduced service, demand is high... which drives up prices. And if requested train is full they will be happy to give you a creative and scenic route... all well and fine... when considering that money grows on trees!
> View attachment 19002


I love the "Your trip is NOT protected. Add for $93.87."

They have a lot of nerve asking you to pay even more to "protect" a $2K trip. Even in normal times, you wouldn't lose all your money and would be able to reschedule or cancel at reasonable cost.

They are LYING! Your trip is protected if you buy this month. Hey, Flynn! Do you know what honesty and ethics are? If you can spend the money to update your web site, you can spend the few bucks to get rid of that LIE!


----------



## Amtrakfflyer (Sep 4, 2020)

The 3 day BS already bit me for a trip next week. I wanted to book a trip home from Charleston, Sc to Galesburg, IL as a reward to myself for re renting and fixing up our rental house after a tenant trashed it.

As has been noted before it’s not just 3x a week service....it’s service only on Friday, Saturday, Sunday for that route. Absolutely insane I’d have to wait 3 days from my desired travel date and then HOPE it was in a bucket I would want to pay.

That’s the other issue. Are the fares going to be so insane no one wants to pay them? Nowadays if our travel allows we can move a trip a day or two to find a fare we’re willing to pay. With 3 days a week service we don’t have that luxury. The trains leave these 3 days and these are the prices take it or leave it. Makes you think about how it will work post Covid with 3 day service. The 2 low buckets sell about meaning the train is 25-30 percent full and then the rest of the fares are so insane no one buys them. Amtrak management goes to Congress and says we’re only running 3 days a week and the trains are empty...


This whole thing reeks as sabotage to the national system. I’m writing customer relations and the staffers of my Congress people.

While I’m on a rant another thing I noticed yesterday. Looking for that ticket using my ipad. I pulled up the Amtrak.com website and the home page is blah blah blah with no template to even put in city codes or dates until you scroll 4 full pages down. I’ll attach photos. It’s like they don’t even want to sell tickets..



SunQUOTE="niemi24s, post: 856998, member: 9586"]



It's supposed to happen on 19 Oct 2020 as reported in another thread.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Sep 4, 2020)

So now it's time for us passenger train enthusiasts to 'pay the piper' for Amtrak's antics... reduced service and expanded fares! Hmmmm !!! I wonder how many millennials will be taking advantage of this money spending opportunity!


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Sep 4, 2020)

20th Century Rider said:


> Because of reduced service, demand is high... which drives up prices. And if requested train is full they will be happy to give you a creative and scenic route... all well and fine... when considering that money grows on trees!
> View attachment 19002


Hmmm... just thinking out loud... but I've never paid as much as $1976 for a car trip... so that means you ride the rails for 4 nights and 5 days and eat those monotonous tasteless mushy meals along with the standardized 3 inch salad and the standard brownie ration. 

Holy smokes! What an extraordinary car trip could be had for 2k if you wanted to spend that much. That would include 2 weeks in deluxe hotels and food at some really fine restaurants. And going to some incredibly scenic places. And if you're lucky enough to have a cassette tape player, you can listen to some great music as you drive along. No brainer!

BTW, can anyone update the status of the cherry tomato... are they still including 1t with the salad???


----------



## Qapla (Sep 4, 2020)

20th Century Rider said:


> Because of reduced service, demand is high... which drives up prices.



Ever hear of an oxymoron?

If "demand is high" there is no reason to reduce service!

Maybe if someone from Walmart were to run Amtrak things would be better. The more business they get, the more they "roll back prices" and even more customers shop - and their profits keep going up


----------



## Amtrakfflyer (Sep 4, 2020)

We can only hope that management and DOT get a house cleaning post November at this point. Is a given or a panacea? No, but it may be our only hope. Hard to believe it’s only 60 days away now...


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 4, 2020)

20th Century Rider said:


> Hmmm... just thinking out loud... but I've never paid as much as $1976 for a car trip... so that means you ride the rails for 4 nights and 5 days and eat those monotonous tasteless mushy meals along with the standardized 3 inch salad and the standard brownie ration.
> 
> Holy smokes! What an extraordinary car trip could be had for 2k if you wanted to spend that much. That would include 2 weeks in deluxe hotels and food at some really fine restaurants. And going to some incredibly scenic places. And if you're lucky enough to have a cassette tape player, you can listen to some great music as you drive along. No brainer!
> 
> ...


Do they still sell Casettes and Players??


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Sep 4, 2020)

Bob Dylan said:


> Do they still sell Casettes and Players??


You'd be surprised! Actually got this at the dealership when I purchased the car back in 2006, There are a lot of 'auto lab' places that also have them... as well as 2nd hand shops. Gotta have my tapes! They go back to the 1960's when I was in high school... everything from the Beatles, 101 Strings, MoTown music... and lots more!


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Sep 4, 2020)

20th Century Rider said:


> 19009[/ATTACH]



Glad you asked.

Because the cherry tomato is so popular, it will now only be included if you pay extra.

However, it will be a curated, customer-facing, contemporary, flexible tomato, added to impactfully enhance your personalized dining experience. 

That will be $500 for the tomato, please. It will help us pay the person who comes up with all those meaningless marketing words.


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Sep 4, 2020)

Mystic River Dragon said:


> Glad you asked.
> 
> Because the cherry tomato is so popular, it will now only be included if you pay extra.
> 
> ...


Do you think the Millennials will go for this?


----------



## Sidney (Sep 4, 2020)

I checked prices for the Texas Eagle and SW Chief from Chi to LA after April and they are still the same. Again,I have a feeling Flex dining and tri weekly service will be permenant. As I stated earlier I will never pay more than low bucket as long as low bucket prices remain where they are now.


----------



## Sidney (Sep 4, 2020)

me_little_me said:


> I love the "Your trip is NOT protected. Add for $93.87."
> 
> They have a lot of nerve asking you to pay even more to "protect" a $2K trip. Even in normal times, you wouldn't lose all your money and would be able to reschedule or cancel at reasonable cost.
> 
> They are LYING! Your trip is protected if you buy this month. Hey, Flynn! Do you know what honesty and ethics are? If you can spend the money to update your web site, you can spend the few bucks to get rid of that LIE!


I have never bought


me_little_me said:


> I love the "Your trip is NOT protected. Add for $93.87."
> 
> They have a lot of nerve asking you to pay even more to "protect" a $2K trip. Even in normal times, you wouldn't lose all your money and would be able to reschedule or cancel at reasonable cost.
> 
> They are LYING! Your trip is protected if you buy this month. Hey, Flynn! Do you know what honesty and ethics are? If you can spend the money to update your web site, you can spend the few bucks to get rid of that LIE!


I have never bought that ******** trip protection. Prices are high enough. If your train cannot make a connection Amtrak will accomodate you. That extra charge is outrageous and should be abolished.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 4, 2020)

Sidney said:


> I have never bought
> 
> I have never bought that ******** trip protection. Prices are high enough. If your train cannot make a connection Amtrak will accomodate you. That extra charge is outrageous and should be abolished.


This is known as a Pack, or "AP",aka Additional Profit. Plenty of Credit Cards cover this, check with your Card Issuer and if yours doesnt, get a better Card!


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Sep 5, 2020)

me_little_me said:


> I love the "Your trip is NOT protected. Add for $93.87."
> 
> They have a lot of nerve asking you to pay even more to "protect" a $2K trip. Even in normal times, you wouldn't lose all your money and would be able to reschedule or cancel at reasonable cost.
> 
> They are LYING! Your trip is protected if you buy this month. Hey, Flynn! Do you know what honesty and ethics are? If you can spend the money to update your web site, you can spend the few bucks to get rid of that LIE!


Does that mean if trains misconnect and/or other problems occur Amtrak won't protect you? And then, if you do have a problem, how much administrivia and red tape would one have to go through to actually get benefits from this insurance protection???


----------



## caravanman (Sep 5, 2020)

I imagine that the way Amtrak would put you up in a hotel, or accommodate you in some way if you missed a connection through their late running must change due to the lack of daily service starting soon...? 
Those big fare increases seem to apply to next summer, not that I will be grabbing a bargain any time soon, sadly.


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Sep 5, 2020)

Bob Dylan said:


> This is known as a Pack, or "AP",aka Additional Profit. Plenty of Credit Cards cover this, check with your Card Issuer and if yours doesnt, get a better Card!



But wait... the Amtrak Guest Rewards Mastercard... the expensive version that I have... offers no trip protection on Amtrak... or did I miss something in the fine print? And all that aside, I've been told when experiencing connection problems in 'the good old days' that Amtrak is only responsible from getting you from point 'A' to point 'B;' and technically they don't have to give you a sleeper on the next connecting train if one is not available.

That said, they almost always make some kind of accommodation when reaching the customer service line. Usually you get a travel credit voucher. But with reduced service it's almost certain that things will get much more difficult.


----------



## Sauve850 (Sep 5, 2020)

20th Century Rider said:


> My thought is just wait... if prices go even higher then they are out of reach. If they don't go lower, they are still out of reach. When prices are out of reach... one should be mindful of financial responsibility. There are other places for that money! Also realize you are getting a much lowered level of quality of a product you are paying extravagantly much more for. Bottom line is this... how desperate are you and how better can you spend that money if you want to travel? Car trip has it's benefits and for much less than an overcharged rail fair in which the service may be poor, and in which you will be choking on the flex meals.
> 
> As I write this, I am mulling over cancelling my upcoming points trip which will yield a much lower standard of service than I've experience in the past. Guess I am just not that motivated!





20th Century Rider said:


> My thought is just wait... if prices go even higher then they are out of reach. If they don't go lower, they are still out of reach. When prices are out of reach... one should be mindful of financial responsibility. There are other places for that money! Also realize you are getting a much lowered level of quality of a product you are paying extravagantly much more for. Bottom line is this... how desperate are you and how better can you spend that money if you want to travel? Car trip has it's benefits and for much less than an overcharged rail fair in which the service may be poor, and in which you will be choking on the flex meals.
> 
> As I write this, I am mulling over cancelling my upcoming points trip which will yield a much lower standard of service than I've experience in the past. Guess I am just not that motivated!


I think the prices on that particular trip will go down. If its within their reach go for it if not hop on a plane. Things arent like they were way back when and never will be. I try to be a forward thinker instead of looking backwards so I continue to write to Congress people and stay positive. Ill still ride the train for now. (which wont be till next summer so hopefully dining choices improve a lot ). Car road trips also can be great!


----------



## MARC Rider (Sep 5, 2020)

Rasputin said:


> I recall that Amtrak served Douwe Egberts a few years ago but now I think they serve Folgers. On Acela, Amtrak serves Dunkin Donuts coffee. Corrections would be welcome.


Amtrak also serves Dunkin Donuts on the Northeast Regionals. And the Palmetto (see my travelogue of my trip to DC at the end of this past June). So I would guess that they serve Dunkin on the Carolinian, Pennsylvanian, and Vermonter, too. And probably the Empire Service as well.


----------



## DaveW (Sep 5, 2020)

I was wondering how the 3 days would work. Before they just had trains going between SEA and CHI and back all the time. After change it will be TUE, THU, SAT heading east from SEA. And it looks like I need to travel before 4/1/21 before the roomette fare increase.


----------



## MARC Rider (Sep 5, 2020)

Locobill said:


> I did some checking and it looks like Sleeper prices increase on April 1.
> 
> 3/30/21. $723 roomette
> 4/1/2012. $1270 roomette


Well, yes, but the extra cost is for use of the Time Machine that takes you back to 2012. And remember, Amtrak food back in 2012 was pretty good.


----------



## niemi24s (Sep 5, 2020)

Locobill said:


> I did some checking and it looks like Sleeper prices increase on April 1.
> 
> 3/30/21. $723 roomette
> 4/1/2012. $1270 roomette


There's an old song that goes _♫What a difference a day makes,. . .♪ _and so it is with Amtrak fares. Not only is the 4/1/21 Roomette fare from SEA to CHI back down to low bucket ($527 for one adult) it remains at that lowest possible price for 8 weeks until 5/27/21 when it goes up a bucket to $651, then drops back down to $527 the next couple of trips. 

With Amtrak fares, you can't always sometimes tell what you least expect to happen the most!


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Sep 5, 2020)

niemi24s said:


> There's an old song that goes _♫What a difference a day makes,. . .♪ _and so it is with Amtrak fares. Not only is the 4/1/21 Roomette fare from SEA to CHI back down to low bucket ($527 for one adult) it remains at that lowest possible price for 8 weeks until 5/27/21 when it goes up a bucket to $651, then drops back down to $527 the next couple of trips.
> 
> With Amtrak fares, you can't always sometimes tell what you least expect to happen the most!


4/1/21 looks like an April Fools day joke...


----------



## niemi24s (Sep 6, 2020)

There's nothing at all unusual about fares going up and then back down. Many think once a fare goes up it stays up. Sometimes it does. Sometimes it doesn't.


----------



## TinCan782 (Sep 6, 2020)

It "pays" to keep checking the fares!
Booked a SEA>MSP bedroom for a particular date next July - the fare slightly more than $2200!
I booked anyway because it was before August 31 and I knew could change or cancel without penalty (the policy in effect at the time).
This morning, I did a check on Amtrak.com for the exact same train, day and accommodations...the fare was now just below $1100!
Got on the phone and the agent quickly "modified" the reservation at the lower fare. More than 42,000 points back into my Wife's AGR account.
John


----------



## joelkfla (Sep 6, 2020)

FrensicPic said:


> It "pays" to keep checking the fares!
> Booked a SEA>MSP bedroom for a particular date next July - the fare slightly more than $2200!
> I booked anyway because it was before August 31 and I knew could change or cancel without penalty (the policy in effect at the time).
> This morning, I did a check on Amtrak.com for the exact same train, day and accommodations...the fare was now just below $1100!
> ...


I thought it was SOP at Amtrak to give a refund upon request if fares decrease. Am I mistaken?


----------



## TinCan782 (Sep 6, 2020)

joelkfla said:


> I thought it was SOP at Amtrak to give a refund upon request if fares decrease. Am I mistaken?


You could be correct, I don't know. This is the first time I've had enough of a price drop that it was worth pursuing. 
Beyond that, its nice having reservations that have no penalty for cancellation. I've already cancelled three earlier this year with no penalty and have several more this year and two next year that all fall under the no penalty provision.


----------



## Sauve850 (Sep 6, 2020)

FrensicPic said:


> It "pays" to keep checking the fares!
> Booked a SEA>MSP bedroom for a particular date next July - the fare slightly more than $2200!
> I booked anyway because it was before August 31 and I knew could change or cancel without penalty (the policy in effect at the time).
> This morning, I did a check on Amtrak.com for the exact same train, day and accommodations...the fare was now just below $1100!
> ...


Happens quite often. Glad to hear of the savings!


----------



## Sparky (Sep 6, 2020)

>>Last time I checked the "coffee" in the dining car was Douwe Egberts syrup like you'd find in a retirement home. Very consistent but nothing fresh about it. Has that changed? <<
Have never seen the syrup used. It's freshly brewed. The nice thing about sleepers getting dining room coffee is that it's freshly brewed many times during the day. The sleeper coffee was usually just once at 6 am.


----------



## me_little_me (Sep 6, 2020)

20th Century Rider said:


> But wait... the Amtrak Guest Rewards Mastercard... the expensive version that I have... offers no trip protection on Amtrak... or did I miss something in the fine print? And all that aside, I've been told when experiencing connection problems in 'the good old days' that Amtrak is only responsible from getting you from point 'A' to point 'B;' and technically they don't have to give you a sleeper on the next connecting train if one is not available.
> 
> That said, they almost always make some kind of accommodation when reaching the customer service line. Usually you get a travel credit voucher. But with reduced service it's almost certain that things will get much more difficult.


If Amtrak can't accommodate you for the class of service for which you paid, you are entitled to a refund for the difference. Of course, when you expect a BR and they train two days later has only coach available for a two night trip, that's no consolation.

As to protection, if you cancel then the regular rules would apply. Now you can cancel for full refund 24 hours ahead. Regular rules would involve penalties unless you cancel because the train is 2/1 hours late with 2 for LD and 1 for regional, if I remember right. Generally, even with penalties, you get much of your money back so Amtrak insurance is normally nt worth it for most people.

We still have not received an answer here as to what Amtrak does for you, given that you miss a connection. Guess someone will have to ask Amtrak. Hotel and food for two days? Bus ticket? airline ticket? Refund for unused portion and you get there at your own expense?


----------



## Michigan Mom (Sep 6, 2020)

This has probably been discussed already, but are most of these connections still happening same day??


----------



## Locobill (Sep 8, 2020)

Good news! I was checking prices last night for the EB and roomettes have dropped to $772 from SEA to CHI all the way to August! Wonder why?


----------



## niemi24s (Sep 8, 2020)

Why _not? _Or maybe that $1270 Roomette you reported seeing on 4/1/21 was caused by a cramp in the Amtrak whatyamacallit.


----------



## Michigan Mom (Sep 9, 2020)

The farther ahead in time you search, the more variation there seems to be in fares. If you can book months ahead and keep monitoring, some deals will come your way. Since I can't plan anything too far ahead, the silver lining is that the fares stay stable in my time frame.
EDIT; or they get sold out.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Sep 10, 2020)

Rasputin said:


> I recall that Amtrak served Douwe Egberts a few years ago but now I think they serve Folgers. On Acela, Amtrak serves Dunkin Donuts coffee. Corrections would be welcome.





Sparky said:


> Have never seen the syrup used. It's freshly brewed. The nice thing about sleepers getting dining room coffee is that it's freshly brewed many times during the day. The sleeper coffee was usually just once at 6 am.


Glad to hear they went back to drip again. After a series of poor quality syrup experiences I stopped ordering coffee in the diner and started bringing my own from the sleeper instead. That worked reasonably well until I found out they apparently stopped brewing coffee in the sleeper now.



Sidney said:


> I have never bought that ******** trip protection. Prices are high enough. If your train cannot make a connection Amtrak will accomodate you. That extra charge is outrageous and should be abolished.


It's been a long time since I read the fine print but my understanding is that Amtrak's T&C's allow them to simply refund your ticket price and wash their hands of any further responsiblity. If you're still at home when they cancel maybe that's not so bad, but if you're on the other side of the country and having to purchase a full fare walk-up plane ticket it could be a bit of a disaster.


----------



## tricia (Sep 10, 2020)

I'm finding it hard to imagine why anyone would book an expensive sleeper ticket with a connection involving 3/week scheduling requiring a more-than-one-day layover if the connection is missed, plus Amtrak's recent history of so many missed connections, plus no clear commitment by Amtrak to find you a place to sleep while they've stuck you for multiple nights in Chicago or wherever, AND no assurance of a sleeper ticket when they finally do get you on another train. ☹


----------



## tgstubbs1 (Sep 10, 2020)

Devil's Advocate said:


> Glad to hear they went back to drip again. After a series of poor quality syrup experiences I stopped ordering coffee in the diner and started bringing my own from the sleeper instead. That worked reasonably well until I found out they apparently stopped brewing coffee in the sleeper now.


I thought that Dougie Egbert syrup was supposed to make really tasty coffee? 

Maybe it's not hot enough. Coffee has to be at the right temperature to taste good. 
If they don't let you nuke it once in a while it can cool off.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Sep 10, 2020)

tgstubbs1 said:


> I thought that Dougie Egbert syrup was supposed to make really tasty coffee? Maybe it's not hot enough. Coffee has to be at the right temperature to taste good. If they don't let you nuke it once in a while it can cool off.


Others have told me they enjoy the taste of coffee syrup but to the best of my understanding they were referring to something they brewed themselves in their own home with their own beans. Commercial coffee syrup tastes like a stale mix of sweet and sour to me. It's the liquid equivalent of Nescafe powder. I prefer freshly brewed drip or espresso but I can make do with a percolator if nothing else is available. It's the syrups and powders where I draw the line.


----------



## tgstubbs1 (Sep 10, 2020)

When I travel I like to have some of those Tasters Choice single serve packets. They have the Hazelnut but I prefer the House Columbian, or a mixture. Sometimes I add a Folgers, I think it is a darker roast. 

It's much more tolerable when it's really hot. Once it starts to cool it's time to nuke it.


----------



## Qapla (Sep 10, 2020)

I'll just drink the Coke/Pepsi and hot chocolate for my caffeine fix -


----------



## tgstubbs1 (Sep 10, 2020)

Qapla said:


> I'll just drink the Coke/Pepsi and hot chocolate for my caffeine fix -


Haven't you ever heard what soft drinks do to you? Hot chocolate is full of sugar, too.


----------



## Qapla (Sep 10, 2020)

I can't stand coffee - why should I drink it - and many people drink coffee with sugar

Perhaps I should have said hot cocoa - sugar is not "required" in it anymore than sugar is required in coffee


----------



## Nick Farr (Sep 10, 2020)

20th Century Rider said:


> Do you think the Millennials will go for this?



All it would take is one lifehack video of someone cooking breakfast, lunch and dinner on an LD route end-to-end in a Zojirushi rice cooker.

I'm actually tempted to see what I could do for dining options on Amtrak if I were cooking for myself, if I only had an electric teakettle and a rice cooker. 

Would take me back to my truck driving days for sure.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Sep 10, 2020)

tgstubbs1 said:


> When I travel I like to have some of those Tasters Choice single serve packets. They have the Hazelnut but I prefer the House Columbian, or a mixture. Sometimes I add a Folgers, I think it is a darker roast.
> 
> It's much more tolerable when it's really hot. Once it starts to cool it's time to nuke it.



I’m glad to hear that someone else does this, too!. I carry a few packets when I travel just in case the hotel staff has forgotten to leave coffee in the room (or has left just decaf!). I will especially do it from now on because with the new virus rules I won’t know if coffee will be left in the room or not.


----------



## caravanman (Sep 10, 2020)

Nick Farr said:


> All it would take is one lifehack video of someone cooking breakfast, lunch and dinner on an LD route end-to-end in a Zojirushi rice cooker.
> I'm actually tempted to see what I could do for dining options on Amtrak if I were cooking for myself, if I only had an electric teakettle and a rice cooker.
> Would take me back to my truck driving days for sure.



While it is not likely to impress foodies, you could heat up a packet of microwave rice with hot water from a travel kettle. I boiled eggs in a kettle in India, but I would rather just buy some fruit, nuts, cookies, etc before boarding the Amtrak train... 
There are small electric "saucepans", no idea of the power requirements, that would open self cooked train cuisine to the Cordon Blu crowd... _maybe!_
Just noticed a rice cooker from Walmart, only 300watts, so less juice needed than for my electric travel kettle. Go for it!


----------



## tgstubbs1 (Sep 10, 2020)

Yeah. I'm not sure what Amtrak would think. Could it be a safety issue?

I like the Tasters Choice because it's consistent. Those room or lobby coffee machines usually don't impress me. 
I use a small immersion heater if there's no microwave.


----------



## desertflyer (Sep 22, 2020)

Since about 2016, I've made coffee every morning in my room using a portable bonmac pourover kit and an electric kettle. It's fun because I can buy a bag of beans from wherever I'm travelling. Good, fresh coffee!






I've never tried making food, but that's actually a good idea if the flex dining continues. Maybe I should get a mini-rice cooker.

2020 has sure been a weird year for travel. I wonder how demand will change with the 3x week service change? Fewer rooms available each week, but also a less flexible schedule. I could see it going either way, regardless of room fares.


----------



## Nick Farr (Sep 22, 2020)

desertflyer said:


> Since about 2016, I've made coffee every morning in my room using a portable bonmac pourover kit and an electric kettle.





I wish I could like this more times!


----------



## Qapla (Sep 23, 2020)

Since I don't drink coffee - it does not matter to me if there is a pot 24/7 or not - it is the other lost services that bother me


----------



## WWW (Sep 23, 2020)

caravanman said:


> While it is not likely to impress foodies, you could heat up a packet of microwave rice with hot water from a travel kettle. I boiled eggs in a kettle in India, but I would rather just buy some fruit, nuts, cookies, etc before boarding the Amtrak train...
> There are small electric "saucepans", no idea of the power requirements, that would open self cooked train cuisine to the Cordon Blu crowd... _maybe!_
> Just noticed a rice cooker from Walmart, only 300watts, so less juice needed than for my electric travel kettle. Go for it!



Interesting - what are the power outlet specs for a Roomette or Bedroom ?
Obvious electric shavers toothbrushes are not going to trip any breakers or blow fuses -
But what about gear that doesn't plug into a USB outlet ? Coffee maker ?
And who wants to tote along a microwave extra baggage -
and is Amtrak going to let you use one of theirs - remember what happens when
you pop popcorn and that distinct burnt smell lingering - did you bring enough to share ?

Buying fruits and nuts and the alike is convenient at the start of a rail trip -
But what about resupplying in route at reasonable cost -
You are not going to find a 7-11 at a whistle stop let alone have time to shop.
Are we there yet and I am hungry !

A nightmare for the Phileas Fogg* travel nut - train scheduling and food provisioning !
* "Around the World in 80 Days"

Don't worry be happy (sic) LOL !


----------



## Rasputin (Sep 23, 2020)

I enjoy seeing the creativity of others but I have a concern about people cooking food or even heating coffee in an Amtrak bedroom or roomette due to the danger of fire. I have experienced fires on passenger trains and cars can fill with smoke quite quickly and pose a dangerous situation. I associate passengers cooking food on trains as a third world phenomenon but I guess we have come to that.


----------



## MilwaukeeRoadLover (Sep 23, 2020)

desertflyer said:


> Since about 2016, I've made coffee every morning in my room using a portable bonmac pourover kit and an electric kettle. It's fun because I can buy a bag of beans from wherever I'm travelling. Good, fresh coffee!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My attendant indicated coffee available in either cafe car or dining: that was enough for me. Those roomettes are so small. She also indicated the EM will drop from staff of 11 to 5. ( If I heard right.)


----------



## gwolfdog (Sep 23, 2020)

Rasputin said:


> I enjoy seeing the creativity of others but I have a concern about people cooking food or even heating coffee in an Amtrak bedroom or roomette due to the danger of fire. I have experienced fires on passenger trains and cars can fill with smoke quite quickly and pose a dangerous situation. I associate passengers cooking food on trains as a third world phenomenon but I guess we have come to that.


I expect it won't be long before chicken cages will be acceptable on board.


----------



## Ziv (Sep 23, 2020)

When I traveled on trains in China they had a huge samovar of hot water at the end of each sleeper car, as did the Russian trains. It was cool to see everyone chatting about what types of tea and accoutrements (they put flowers and mushrooms and stuff in their tea) they were brewing. It also made it really easy to make "ramen" if you didn't feel like going to the dining car. Sadly, Chinese ramen cups are just as boring/basic as American/European ramen or were 10 years ago. You can go spicy hot, but you seldom ever get anything that tastes like real ramen. I ended up going with a split pea soup most days, pretty tasty, filling and high in fiber. I never thought to do it on Amtrak trains but I should have considered it for one lunch on my EB runs.


----------



## flitcraft (Sep 23, 2020)

Ziv said:


> When I traveled on trains in China they had a huge samovar of hot water at the end of each sleeper car...It imade it really easy to make "ramen" if you didn't feel like going to the dining car. Sadly, Chinese ramen cups are just as boring/basic as American/European ramen or were 10 years ago. You can go spicy hot, but you seldom ever get anything that tastes like real ramen. I never thought to do it on Amtrak trains but I should have considered it for one lunch on my EB runs.


There's a new generation of better-quality instant ramen products out there. Nissin Raoh comes in three flavors--miso, tonkatsu, and soy sauce--and all three are very good. The ramen noodles are not fried, and the seasoning comes in two packets, one dry and one of infused oil. Of course, you won't get the yummy ramen fixings of jammy egg, sliced scallions, and pork belly on your ramen if you eat it on a train, just plain ramen. Momosan is another brand, sponsored by Iron Chef Morimoto--likewise unfried noodles and the two packet approach to seasoning. Both of these brands cost about 2 dollars a packet at my local supermarket, and a bit less at the Asian grocery store. Not that I'm recommending bringing an electric kettle on a train, of course. No sirree, no matter how gross the flex dining is, I say no. Though if I smelled you cooking decent ramen in the adjacent sleeper, I'd be hard-pressed to maintain social distancing.


----------



## Qapla (Sep 23, 2020)

flitcraft said:


> Nissin Raoh comes in three flavors--miso, tonkatsu, and soy sauce--and all three are very good.



As with many other things - this is an opinion. I am not a fan of soy sauce. I would not find these offerings "yummy". Now, if the ramen was chicken, pork or something simple like that without the typical "Asian" flavors I would like them better. Just not a fan of Asian food ... now, Italian -


----------



## crescent-zephyr (Sep 23, 2020)

Rasputin said:


> I enjoy seeing the creativity of others but I have a concern about people cooking food or even heating coffee in an Amtrak bedroom or roomette due to the danger of fire. I have experienced fires on passenger trains and cars can fill with smoke quite quickly and pose a dangerous situation. I associate passengers cooking food on trains as a third world phenomenon but I guess we have come to that.



Not just a fire hazard (which is real I agree) but also if you trip a breaker it could cut off electrical power for everyone on your car, or at least your side of the car. 

If you want to make your own coffee, or rice, or oatmeal, or whatever ask for a cup of hot water from the diner or lounge.


----------



## caravanman (Sep 24, 2020)

Many of my posts contain a bit of tongue-in-cheek humour, but I don't want to mislead folk on A.U...

While I have used a small travel kettle to boil water for tea, I would not suggest that proper cooking is undertaken! I find the water from the café car is not really hot enough to get a "proper" cup of tea, UK style, but fine for instant porridge, etc. 

I like to eat healthily most of the time, so nuts, raisins,apples, oranges, etc are not going to go "off" over a couple of days on a train. 

While a tasty item such as pot noodles is welcome now and again, these type of snacks often contain astonishing amounts of salt in the flavouring sachets. (Unlike the Amtrak hot dogs...  )

I guess the fact that folk are even considering rice cookers, etc, on a train is a severe comment on the current Amtrak meals?


----------



## Asher (Sep 24, 2020)

flitcraft said:


> There's a new generation of better-quality instant ramen products out there. Nissin Raoh comes in three flavors--miso, tonkatsu, and soy sauce--and all three are very good. The ramen noodles are not fried, and the seasoning comes in two packets, one dry and one of infused oil. Of course, you won't get the yummy ramen fixings of jammy egg, sliced scallions, and pork belly on your ramen if you eat it on a train, just plain ramen. Momosan is another brand, sponsored by Iron Chef Morimoto--likewise unfried noodles and the two packet approach to seasoning. Both of these brands cost about 2 dollars a packet at my local supermarket, and a bit less at the Asian grocery store. Not that I'm recommending bringing an electric kettle on a train, of course. No sirree, no matter how gross the flex dining is, I say no. Though if I smelled you cooking decent ramen in the adjacent sleeper, I'd be hard-pressed to maintain social distancing.



As you said, one can do so much with all the Raman available now. Just need hot water. I would think Amtrak could supply that.


----------



## me_little_me (Sep 24, 2020)

Friends-261 said:


> Interesting - what are the power outlet specs for a Roomette or Bedroom ?
> Obvious electric shavers toothbrushes are not going to trip any breakers or blow fuses -
> But what about gear that doesn't plug into a USB outlet ? Coffee maker ?


Well, those things can't be any worse than a 1000W hair dryer. For as long as we have been traveling on Amtrak, she (who must be obeyed) has insisted we drag along a hair dryer for the train even though it might be the only place we use it because all hotels and cruise ships these days have them. It has never tripped the circuit breaker on board Amtrak.


----------



## WWW (Sep 24, 2020)

me_little_me said:


> Well, those things can't be any worse than a 1000W hair dryer. For as long as we have been traveling on Amtrak, she (who must be obeyed) has insisted we drag along a hair dryer for the train even though it might be the only place we use it because all hotels and cruise ships these days have them. It has never tripped the circuit breaker on board Amtrak.


Must be that Phyllis Diller syndrome ! LOL !
Ya Amtrak has that huge diesel ELECTRIC generator (sometimes more than one) at the front of the train - more power to - - -

Curiosity - do the outlets take a two prong or the three (with ground) connection ?
Always when traveling I take a converter plug to take care of most of these issues.
Haven't rode Amtrak sleeper or roomette accommodations - am I in for a surprise ?
On cruise ships have to be careful not upset the chief electrical officer - the one that
resets the breakers when you overtax the electrical grid - my shaver did it !
Really and not that multi gizmo wattage hair dryer.


----------



## tgstubbs1 (Sep 24, 2020)

me_little_me said:


> Well, those things can't be any worse than a 1000W hair dryer. For as long as we have been traveling on Amtrak, she (who must be obeyed) has insisted we drag along a hair dryer for the train even though it might be the only place we use it because all hotels and cruise ships these days have them. It has never tripped the circuit breaker on board Amtrak.


I have one of those small 110v immersion heat coils you can set in a cup to heat water. It says 300 watts. That's not too bad but if you plug it in out of water for even a brief moment it will burn out.


----------



## desertflyer (Sep 24, 2020)

The electric kettle I use is rated as 750W but I haven't tested it with a kill-a-watt. I should do that. It's definitely not fast.

This reminds me of when I was traveling in Romania and 20 minutes before Cluj-Napoca I plugged in my tablet only for the outlet to spark and take out all power to the car except for emergency lighting. The Romanian conductor was SO mad, he was flipping breakers over and over trying to fix it all while staring at me. He probably would have thrown me off the train in Cluj if I wasn't already getting off. One of the most awkward experiences in my life (so far). I still profess that the outlet was defective. Surprisingly it didn't ruin my tablet or charger.


----------



## flitcraft (Sep 24, 2020)

tgstubbs1 said:


> I have one of those small 110v immersion heat coils you can set in a cup to heat water. It says 300 watts. That's not too bad but if you plug it in out of water for even a brief moment it will burn out.


I always bring one when I'm in places where water must be boiled to be safe. I have burned out a few of them out of pure forgetfulness; as noted by tgstubbs1, they *must* be immersed at all times while plugged in. I'm good about remembering to put the heater in the cup first, then plugging in. I sometimes pull it out once the water is boiling and forget to unplug first. Yup, I've done this more than once...good thing they're so cheap!


----------



## tgstubbs1 (Sep 24, 2020)

flitcraft said:


> I always bring one when I'm in places where water must be boiled to be safe. I have burned out a few of them out of pure forgetfulness; as noted by tgstubbs1, they *must* be immersed at all times while plugged in. I'm good about remembering to put the heater in the cup first, then plugging in. I sometimes pull it out once the water is boiling and forget to unplug first. Yup, I've done this more than once...good thing they're so cheap!


Cheap, but not easy to find. Where do you buy them?


----------



## flitcraft (Sep 24, 2020)

The travel item company, Lewis N. Clark, makes the one I use. It's available on their website and also on Amazon. I think I bought my last one at the Rick Steves store in Edmonds Washington, but I wonder if the store is even open now...


----------



## MilwaukeeRoadLover (Sep 25, 2020)

Friends-261 said:


> Must be that Phyllis Diller syndrome ! LOL !
> Ya Amtrak has that huge diesel ELECTRIC generator (sometimes more than one) at the front of the train - more power to - - -
> 
> Curiosity - do the outlets take a two prong or the three (with ground) connection ?
> ...


In our trip last week, EB eastbound had 3 prong (including ground) outlets but I thought westbound was 2


----------



## tgstubbs1 (Sep 25, 2020)

MilwaukeeRoadLover said:


> In our trip last week, EB eastbound had 3 prong (including ground) outlets but I thought westbound was 2


The 2 vs 3 prongs indicates the safety ground. It would be surprising to see a 2 holer on anything newer than maybe the 1960's. Unless they intentionally want to prevent people from using bigger appliances, which generally have 3 prong cordsets.
Maybe RR electricity is different?


----------



## jiml (Sep 25, 2020)

You will still find 2-prong outlets in some modern installations, such as the "razor-only" type sometimes found in hotel bathrooms. It's entirely possible Amtrak has a mix - VIA certainly does, although arguably has more older equipment. Some 3-prong devices don't actually use the third (round) pin for grounding, but for positioning the other two for polarity as an alternative to the dual-sized blades which are increasingly common.


----------



## Michigan Mom (Sep 25, 2020)

I will trade both breakfast and lunch for a large mug of good coffee with cream that hasn't gone bad. 
On Amtrak, it's a gamble with those creamers as many of them will be borderline stale or downright spoiled. Years ago one of the SCAs told me it's about diligence in keeping them chilled. He had the best coffee too. Anyway I bring my own carton of cream now and that solves the issue.


----------



## LinPhil (Oct 9, 2020)

Prices are usually high once the new fares are released. Just wait a while and they should go down. Most of the trains still have a low bucket available right now for June/July.


----------



## DaveW (Nov 15, 2020)

Last week I was on the Empire Builder from EVR to MSP. It was one of my best trips yet. I was in a roomette and got the meals. When boarding, the attendant said he could get my meals or I could go to dining car. It seemed over half the people had the attendant get their meals.

In the dining car, they skipped every other table so were staggered. No packing with others. The lunch and dinner were fancy microwave meals (like Marie Calendars) a small salad, dinner roll and drink. The first meal got a free alcohol. After the meal was asked what I wanted for desert and I said I was still hungry and could I buy another. Lady said no they are small I will just give you another what do you want? No cash. had to buy drinks with a card, although I left tips in cash.

Coach was not allowed to eat in dining car and had to go to the observation car cafe.

Breakfast was not so hot. something like a sausage McMuffin, Blueberry muffin, yogurt.

My trip was 1 hr 45 minutes late, the train a couple days before was 4 hours late. The staff seemed to be working harder and faster, less of them than before.

Fare seemed in line with past.


----------



## niemi24s (Nov 15, 2020)

DaveW said:


> Fare seemed in line with past.


FWIW, the low bucket (cheapest) fare for your trip for one adult is $489 but could have been as high as about $996.


----------



## Nick Farr (Dec 3, 2020)

niemi24s said:


> FWIW, the low bucket (cheapest) fare for your trip for one adult is $489 but could have been as high as about $996.



Do we know yet how often the buckets are updated? Do we think that Amtrak is going to start with real-time revenue pricing like airlines?


----------

